# Another VW Powered Snow Cat?



## Lyndon

Snow Trac's and Cristi's were not the only VW powered snow cats. Tucker Snow Cat built a VW powered unit called the 222. It was a variant or the Kitten, but didn't look anything like it. They had the Body of an old Tucker 443 with the nose cut off and the windshield slanting backward. As far a I can determine only 3 were made. One belongs to an outfit that rents Army Trucks as movie props in LA. The owner can be reached thru the Cable Airport(LA Area) The second machine is in North Pole Alaska, which is 11 miles east of Fairbanks. The owner was interested in trading it for a Snow Trac. It is in excellent shape.


----------



## Melensdad

Lyndon, do you have any photos or spec sheets of that Tucker?  

It would be interesting to see those.


----------



## alaska741

Hi folks. I live in Fairbanks, Alaska and i have a Tucker model 222. It is called a Tucker sno and mud cat. it is VW powered. My brother had a Sno- track that he sold last year and now has a BV206. I will post pictures of my Tucker as soon as i get my camera working


----------



## mtntopper

alaska741 said:
			
		

> Hi folks. I live in Fairbanks, Alaska and i have a Tucker model 222. It is called a Tucker sno and mud cat. it is VW powered. My brother had a Sno- track that he sold last year and now has a BV206. I will post pictures of my Tucker as soon as i get my camera working


 
Welcome to FF snow cat forum. We really would like to see pictures of this Tucker snow cat that you own. Let us know how you use this machine.    Also have your brother sign in as I do not think we have any active members who are knowledgeable in the BV 206 snow cat. These Snot Trac people need to be shown the world does not evolve around just snow snot tracs.  Isn't that right BigAl????


----------



## Melensdad

Does it use the VW industrial version engine or one of the standard production VW boxer engines?


----------



## Lyndon

Hello North Pole! As I recall you had done an exellent job of restoring your Tucker 222. Since we met I managed to track down another one of the 222's. This one had unique tracks, all together different from yours. The Owner has a large collection of Military Trucks, Tanks and other Millitary vehicles. He keeps the collection at the Cable Airport, just outside of LA and rents it out as movie props. Are you still running that original 36HP motor? I met one of the head salesman from Tucker, who was very close to retirement and he was pretty sure that they only produced 3 such machines. Do you still make your annual Hunt in the Tucker?


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> These Snot Trac people need to be shown the world does not evolve around just snow snot tracs.  Isn't that right BigAl????


 

Ya dang tootin! I am so tired of "My Snot Trac this" and "My Snot Trac that" .  

Good lord man !!! It is not a Kristi !!! Get over it and live with it ! Its ok to be #2 OR #3 . I still respect you guy's  .    . welll ..... sort of anyway ...



 Oh Crap !!! I'm  Sorry ,I Almost forgot . WElcome to the group !!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

MNTNTPPR,
My brother and I owned a BV206.  I still have the manual and also a cd parts and manual set.  I liked the BV but was impossible to change the oil.  You had to pull the motor (up 12 inches or so) to change the oil!  Also averaged about 8 MPG.  Also if you went up hill but had to back out things could get very interesting fast.  It didnt do well at all here with the ultra deep powder we have.  I hear the gas engines were much better for that.  BUT it could carry a shit load of people or gear!  17 people.  I wish I still had it though.  I would do an engine conversion to a Chrysler 360 aluminum block and heads.  The biggest problem was transporting the vehicle.  It came in at over 10,700 lbs (not including any trailer). and was over 20 feet long.  My brother and I bought it before the BV206 craze hit.  Now they are 25K.  We got ours out of LA for 13 K.  Sold it for 15K  Should have kept it.  We actually used it more in th summer than any other time.  They are a true all terrain vehicle.  I will dig up some old pictures and scan them.  I also trained in one with Saftey One.  I was able to use the Sheriffs Search and Rescue unit.  The old boys driving it in the class were pretty cool and new I wanted to buy one.


----------



## Lyndon

*TO: Krusty "Big Owl"*

You know I'm tempted to show up to the first Forums Snow Cat Meet in a Tucker. It will walk all over that Kristi, STOCK! Once you ride in one 'You'll never go back!' AND they are designed for Americans, not midgets. You have now idea how easy it's going to be to for Big Al to abandon the KKK for a REAL Sno Cat!


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Re: TO: Krusty "Big Owl"*



			
				Lyndon said:
			
		

> You know I'm tempted to show up to the first Forums Snow Cat Meet in a Tucker. It will walk all over that Kristi, STOCK! Once you ride in one 'You'll never go back!' AND they are designed for Americans, not midgets. You have now idea how easy it's going to be to for Big Al to abandon the KKK for a REAL Sno Cat!


 

Yea ,Yea ,yea    . I say put your money where your mouth is . 
So what do I need to do to get you pass the tempted point ??? Beg you to bring your little Tucker and kick the big bad Kristi guy's ass ??? 

No , you'll be just like the rest of the crowd of undesirable snow cat owners . You'll just cower down and go hide with your Tucker or Snow Trac between your legs . 

Maybe you better just stick to going out to BobS. house and playin "Corn Cob Frisbee" Maybe if your lucky , Bob will give you a ride in his Snow Trac as it goes up and down his floor lift in the garage .  That's about as far as he'll ever get too! :StickOutT 


Good Morning you all ! Insults are free , 
coffee is on and the doors open


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have a feeling that LYNDON will show up to show us ALL how its done!  Beside LYNDON you have to show up!  Remember you are the OFFICIAL ref.  So plan on it now since we are getting closer every day to the BigAl eating his own Crow Cakes!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB SKURKA,
You too have to show up and bring those fine staeks and of course the forums now famous "CORN" from your own field!  Hell BigAl may just have to eat CORN!


----------



## alaska741

my tucker 222 has the industrial VW motor in it. it is a 4 passenger machine. I haven't run it in a couple of years since we now have the BV206. The 206 is a six cylinder mercedes motor. they say you can't drain the oil - we just insert a pump through the dip stick tube and pump it out.

ALASKA 741


----------



## Melensdad

alaska741 said:
			
		

> The 206 is a six cylinder mercedes motor. they say you can't drain the oil - we just insert a pump through the dip stick tube and pump it out.



That solution seems so obvious AFTER you hear it


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I,m not sure since I never did it but I believe the problem was also in changing the oil filter. I will ask my brother since he was the mechanic. He is pretty ainel about changing oil! I know we switched to AmsOil. That reduced the oil changing frequency. One a year or every 25K. We did it one a year and the oil filter was changed twice a year.  My brother also installed a pre luber.  This would bring the oil pressure up before starting.  That was a nice feature.


----------



## alaska741

here is a couple photos of my Tucker


----------



## alaska741

This is a picture of the sno trac we sold last year.




This is the BV206 we bought to replace the sno trac.


----------



## Melensdad

I would love to see some detailed photos of your Tucker Kitten.  Can we get some interior photos?  It looks like it would easily seat 4 people.  Is there any interior storage room too?  What year is the Tucker?

How does it compare to the Snow Trac that you sold?  How does it handle in powder snow?  How wide is the Tucker?  How long?  DETAILS MAN we need details!!!


----------



## Lyndon

If this 222 is anything like the 3 Tucker's I've owned, it is a REAL Snow Cat and is Very agressive. According to the Tucker people themselves, only 3 of these were ever built. Thay used the same track assemblies called Pontoons, as the Tucker Tank. Tucker found that the VW motor gave them Overheating problems and discontinued it. The Tucker Tank had a more powerful 6 cindeler Chrysler Flat Head that was around 100 HP. The engine was more of a Center Mount instead of in the nose. The machine pictured above is the only one of these that I've actually seen but I did manage to track down one of the other owner's. When I inspected this machine in North Pole Alaska, the previous owner had just done exstensive restoration and still had a peep-squeek of a 36 HP motor in it( original equipment,rebuilt). Still he took it out hunting on snow and off and it preformed well. Good to see it's still in good hands. Tucker Sno-Cat doesn't even have one of these in their own museum.

_Edit:  Photos of Lyndon's Tucker 222, notice the body and the pontoons are totally different than the other Tucker 222.
_


----------



## Ice Queen

They are all very well, but for a start they are not PRETTY like our beautiful SNOWTRACS!  Watch it those people who call them snot tracs, that wizard may still be about and he wouldn't understand that it is only JEALOUSY that makes you refer to them like that!


----------



## TerryN

The Tucker Sno-Kitten Model's 221 & 222 is not a VW powered machine.  It is powered by a Ford Anglia motor.  I know of at least a half-dozen in the US.  Approximately 200 of the Model 222's were built with half of them going to the Russia in the 1950's. 

The pictures from alaska741 are interesting what is the model number of this Tucker machine.  The model 222 was a two seater with minimal storage. Attached are some photos of Tucker 222's in and around the USA.  Terry


----------



## Melensdad

Hey Terry, welcome to the Forums!

Thanks for the posting the photos.  

The yellow painted 222 Kitten owned by Lyndon is aparently VW industrial powered sno-cat.  What else can you tell us about the 221?  How is the 221 different from the 222?  Do you have any photos of the Ford engine in some of the Kittens?

alaska741 believes his 4 seat Tucker is a variant of the Tucker222


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hello Terry,
You are correct the 222 in Lyndons collection is a ford or Chrysler engine.  I believe bob got confused.  (he does that alot when he gets excited)  We have to ask Lyndon since I only got a quick peek under the hood when I was in Washington.  I have seen that orange 222 somewhere before on the web but cannot remember where.  Is that yours?  I also like the little blue guy too.  Where are you located?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I believe the Tucker that has the VW engine is the longer looking Tucker Tank pictured in the first part of this thread.  Tucker only made 3 of them from what I have read from Lyndon.  I guess they had over heating issues with the aircooled engine.  It was also reffered to as the Tucker Sno and Mud cat.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Here is the picture I was talking about.  This unit according to LYNDON was a variant of the 222 and had a vw engine in it.  I feel they should have left the little Ford engine or gone to a bigger I-6 instead of the vw.  I belive Bob got confused since this unit was also designated 222.  Only three were made so that is one rare Tucker!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Welcome Terry, 
   Good to have another Tuckerman in the group. I own a Kristi . You want to team up with me so we can insult all the Snow Trac Guys and Gals??? I could use the help ....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl said:
			
		

> Welcome Terry,
> Good to have another Tuckerman in the group. I own a Kristi . You want to team up with me so we can insult all the Snow Trac Guys and Gals??? I could use the help ....


 




What you could use is a real snowcat BigAl!


----------



## alaska741

ok everyone, I just received an email from tucker 
My machine is a model 322. They emailed a brochure but i can't attach it because of the file size. 
Hope this will settle a lot of the questions people have been asking.
Someone asked how it ran in deep powder snow ( it is all we get here )
Last year i ran it in 4 foot of snow and didn't have any problems. 
the faster i went the more it floated to the top and of course with the steel tracks traction was no problem. Here are the specs:

passenger capacity 4-5
load cap. 1500 lbs
trailer cap. 1000 lbs
gas cap  25 gallons
volkswagon horse power 40
track pressure .7
speed 15 mph
length 115 ins
width 72 in
track 22x109"
climb max 100%
side hill 70%



_EDIT BY BOB:  I got this brochure from Ken, resized it and posted it for him!_


----------



## Snowcat Operations

322!  OK.  Can you take some pictures of the inside?  Thanks.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Can you take some pictures of the inside?



  DITTO!!!


----------



## mtntopper

alaska741 said:
			
		

> ok everyone, I just received an email from tucker
> My machine is a model 322. They emailed a brochure but i can't attach it because of the file size. Hope this will settle a lot of the questions people have been asking.


 
Does sound like this machine is possibly a rare and very unique machine. Any pics and additional info would be of great interest to all of us forum members. You may want to do additional research on this machine as this may be much like BigUglyAls KT-7, the only known survivor of an experimental group of machines.


----------



## Melensdad

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Does sound like this machine is possibly a rare and very unique machine.


Bill, I agree with you.  I've been searching all over the web looking for Tucker information on the 322 and there is very little information out there.  This could be one of the very rare machines that the world needs to learn more about!  I did find 1 brochure posted about this unit, it is on one of two Tucker websites that seems to have some following but that is the only thing I found about it.  There is some information about "mud & sno cats" from Tucker, but not configured for as a 322.  

So this little 322 looks like it is a very special Tucker sno-cat.


----------



## Melensdad

OK here is a VW powered snowcat that I'm willing to bet that Lyndon does not know about!

It looks like a set of Bombardier J5 Muskeg tracks were married to a 1955 VW?  Supposedly this worked at one time.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I see a radiator out back.


----------



## Melensdad

Jack Sloan forwarded these to me.  They are Tucker Kitten photos/links:

The first is a 222. . . This is from an offroader website:
http://www.route6x6.com/photogallery/images/pg203.jpg






I believe this is a 322 . . . You can rent this one and use it in your next movie, the website where this comes from is a firm that operates a rental fleet of unique vehicles and rents to movie studios.

http://www.militaryvehicles.com/vehicle_118.shtml






No clue about this, but it sure is interesting.
It appears to be a steam engine converted to a snow vehicle with tracks and skis?  Take a close look at the guys sitting out on front where the 'cow catcher' would be, those guys have a steering wheel and they control the direction of travel!  Doesn't look like that would be a very comfortable seating position.


----------



## Av8r3400

That appears to be a "LINN" tractor. Or a modification of one or something like that.

Check out this guy's website. He's got at least one of these in running condition. Quite the fellow.


----------



## Lyndon

Linn Tractor actuall built lots of these steam powered track units, primarily for Looging but also for road construction and mining. There's one on display in the Olympic Rain forest in Washington and One that was still in service for Logging in Maine well into the late 60's or early 70's. thats 1960/70 not 1800's. An associate of mine described a wreck where one of these pulling a bunch of large logs on skids in Maine slid down a mountain out of control. They said it cleared quite a bit of forest out before coming to rest(several acres). It took a couple of day to get it unstuck and back up and running. My friend worked there as a "summer hire" when he was still in High School. His graduating class was 71'. " everyone jumped off it and ran like hell" , " it had patches all over the boiler and looked like it had done this many times before".


----------



## Lyndon

A Linn Truck and a Steam Powered Tracked Snow Plow similar to the rig with tracks and skiis pictured above is on display in Abardeen Wa. It has a long narrow butterfly plow on front and adjustable wing plows on the sides. I have picts somewhere. Looks HEAVY! Possibly the forerunner to modern day "Pass Plows". It's right outside the museum. I'll go take New Picts if I can't find the ones at home, right after I fly from Prudhoe Bay Alaska, to Florida and back to Washington.


----------



## Melensdad

Here are a few interesting things I found 

I'm pretty sure these are VW based snowcats


----------



## Eric L

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Here are a few interesting things I found
> 
> I'm pretty sure these are VW based snowcats



...Bob, you da man... how in creation did you come up with those?

...just when you think you seen it all. ...and the reasen we all dont build our own snowcats is..???

I'm back onto my brainstorming.. it can't be that hard to do.

Eric


----------



## Bobcat

Looks like there's yet another VW-powered snowcat out there. Anyone heard of a PeppMobile? Powered by a turbo VW engine, seats 4-5, uses two modified Ski Doo tracks...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMexBLvezzA"]YouTube - PeppMobile Snow Trials[/ame]


So far the only info I can find on it is this little sniglet that I had to get from the 'wayback machine'...

http://web.archive.org/web/20050515010216/http://www.bcsledhed.com/Html/poker+run.htm



> Cranbrook Poker Run - February 26, 2005
> 
> What an absolutely gorgeous day.  The temperature hovered around -3C the night before and got up to about 10C during the afternoon.  The trails at Lumberton were groomed to perfection, as usual.  Over 150 people turned out for this annual fundraiser.  There were sleds of all sorts, even some old antiques.  The biggest crowd pleaser though was the 'Peppmobile'.
> 
> _there were five pictures here that weren't scooped up by the wayback machine_
> 
> This thing seats 4 or 5 people.  It has a turbo Volkswagen engine under the hood and runs along on two modified Ski Doo tracks.  Man, that thing could really go.


----------



## Lyndon

Found another one! In the military study of over the snow vehicles they mention a VW Powered *CANADAIR RAT* that had a VW engine. The only pictures I could find were of some much bigger vehicle that couldn't have possibly be powered by a "volks engine". But the count is going up!
Here's 2 classics from some other threads:



VW's Engines: By Land, Sea, Water, Air, and Snow! Whats next for VW, Space?


----------



## Lyndon

None of these are VW Powered but they have cousins that are: The Snow Planes here are Tatra. Tatra is an interesting study for those interested in cars, trucks and unique machinery. Lots of their designs were made by F. Porsche.


----------



## Lyndon

We have one of these set-ups where I work:

Most of the time we just haul personel and food supplies out to Bedalmi with ours. I don't think we have one of the minature groomers to go with our Quads.


----------



## Bobcat

Lyndon said:


> None of these are VW Powered but they have cousins that are: The Snow Planes here are Tatra. Tatra is an interesting study for those interested in cars, trucks and unique machinery. Lots of their designs were made by F. Porsche.



Looks like she finally made it to that museum in TN.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=23022


----------



## Lyndon

Lyndon said:


> None of these are VW Powered but they have cousins that are: The Snow Planes here are Tatra. Tatra is an interesting study for those interested in cars, trucks and unique machinery.
> 
> This should be a Linc for TATRA, I'll try cross posting it to a more applicable Topic like trucks elsewhere in the Forums Forum later if no one else beats me to it. They make some really neat trucks! they were the first company to use UNI-BODY designs and made a neat 6 X 6 that had an upside down V8.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=Tatra&FORM=MSNH11


----------



## Lyndon

OK, this isn't a Porsche Powered Snow Cat, but it is certainly the engine I would like to have in my Snow Trac, Kristi, or Tucker Kitten. This one sports the dual ignition. 


http://www.356registry.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5644&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

